# Recumbent tourers?



## Redmountduo (1 May 2015)

Hi
Still amazed that after many mile of touring throughout Europe we still hardly ever see Recumbents.
Trikes are especially thin on the ground. There must be plenty of others doing tours on these fine machines so where do you all go?

Really interested in seeing what others are up to and their thoughts on Recumbent touring.

Thanks
John and dawn


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2015)

Well my recumbent trike was purchased with touring in mind, however, with the issues of getting it through various barriers and the likes, it will be limited to road and road only touring. I won't be able to go off along a canal or a railway conversion because I can't guarantee that I will be able to get through the barriers they put up! At times I have had issues getting my normal touring bike through some of the barriers!. My trike had to be able to take a pannier rack; that was my deciding factor on what I purchased, but I am new to the scene, however, I can't remember seeing many in Europe when we toured there for 12 months and I have yet to see the other one in my neighbourhood that I have been told about recently and I have been here nearly 3 years!


----------



## voyager (2 May 2015)

Last year 5 of us met up at Lancing ( a village on the coast in Sussex ) for a weekend all with home built trikes 
(including atomic Zombie builds ) there were 2 e-trikes and 3 std recumbent trikes.
two of those trikes have been used for touring holiday s around Holland , Mine ( I own 3 e-trikes ) are in constant use and for shorter journeys are used as car replacements ,( up to 15 miles )
I have only seen a couple of tadpoles in the last couple of years whilst out and about that weren't ours and two recumbent bikes ( both in Brighton ) ,

It would appear that we are not a common breed ....

regards emma


----------



## fossala (2 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well my recumbent trike was purchased with touring in mind, however, with the issues of getting it through various barriers and the likes, it will be limited to road and road only touring. I won't be able to go off along a canal or a railway conversion because I can't guarantee that I will be able to get through the barriers they put up!


I've been toying with the idea for a little bit but never thought about that not being able to use railway conversions. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

fossala said:


> I've been toying with the idea for a little bit but never thought about that not being able to use railway conversions. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


It's really hit and miss. I can use my local one which starts at my door. It is a touch interesting for the first 25m around a narrow section but all of the other exits are wide enough later on but only just - my trike obviously being wider than a 2 wheeled recumbent. 
But I know for a fact that I will not be able to use the one that leads to my parent's home. It has those horrible A frame controls and I can not see for the life of me that I would be able to get the trike through them! It does have sections with gates, so I could use some of it, but... Also the sections with A frame controls have those awful horse barriers that horses just have to step over - hardly going to help me getting the trike over them. I can only assume that they are not planning on someone in a wheelchair wanting to use the conversion! I can not see how they would manage it.


----------



## fossala (2 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's really hit and miss. I can use my local one which starts at my door. It is a touch interesting for the first 25m around a narrow section but all of the other exits are wide enough later on but only just - my trike obviously being wider than a 2 wheeled recumbent.
> But I know for a fact that I will not be able to use the one that leads to my parent's home. It has those horrible A frame controls and I can not see for the life of me that I would be able to get the trike through them! It does have sections with gates, so I could use some of it, but... Also the sections with A frame controls have those awful horse barriers that horses just have to step over - hardly going to help me getting the trike over them. I can only assume that they are not planning on someone in a wheelchair wanting to use the conversion! I can not see how they would manage it.


I've recently got back from a cycle back from Essex (I live in Cornwall) following cycle route 2 mainly but diverting a few times. I had to lift by bike 2 times and had to get it on it's back wheel another 2 times as well. I would be worried everytime I went "off road".


----------



## byegad (2 May 2015)

We were on holiday in St Valery sur Somme in 2013, not cycling but we saw several tourers on recumbent bikes and a couple of trikes. Most were riding alone but there was one group of a DF, Recumbent Bike and Recumbent Trike who were obviously together. 

At Bike Rite this year there were nearly as many recumbents as DFs among the group. While we weren't touring, we stayed in Longridge Towers School, we were all doing day rides.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

fossala said:


> I've recently got back from a cycle back from Essex (I live in Cornwall) following cycle route 2 mainly but diverting a few times. I had to lift by bike 2 times and had to get it on it's back wheel another 2 times as well. I would be worried everytime I went "off road".


I know that the tour we did last September would have been considerably more difficult on a recumbent trike. We would have had to divert to road alternatives on many, many occasions if it was now. So that rules out both Hadrian's Cycle Way and the Trans Pennine Trail for large sections of the route! I also know the route I chose for my solo tour in June last year would also have been nigh on impossible on a recumbent trike. Again that rules out many, many National Cycle Ways that had off-road segments! it is worrying and does have me concerned. It means that I will have to investigate all off-road segments and plan alternatives and work on the grounds that we will have to find out when we get there! Which is a huge shame because I do enjoy the off-road segments and my trike is capable of going off-road. It is just that some of these off-road segments clearly don't want trikes or even wheelchairs to be able to go along them. Also so on the canal routes which are national cycle ways deteriorated to little more than a foot wide dirt track last summer - they won't be an option either!


----------



## voyager (2 May 2015)

Part of the sustrans route 2 around Shoreham ( Sussex ) including part of Shoreham Beach and the Shoreham lock gates are NOT passable on a wider track trike . The silliest thing is the cyclists dismount signs . HTF are you supposed to dismount a trike and walk it - Who made up these rules and worse still the inventor of cycle lanes CANNOT have been a cyclist and Pedestrianized area where the sign say dismount and walk !!!!!
With the legalization of e-quad E.A velos I can see the other opportunities looming up soon

*The UK is still TRIKE UNFRIENDLY* 

The only way is to do the same route and scout the area before riding it .
Which defeats the adventure on 3 wheels

regards emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

voyager said:


> HTF are you supposed to dismount a trike and walk it



ahh - the advantages of living life rurally. 

I had not even thought of that one!


----------



## voyager (2 May 2015)

AFAIAC these rules were for bikers , but I am a triker so >>>>>>>.


----------



## Recycle (3 May 2015)

numbnuts said:


> I'm actually doing this now and it's getting harder, we have good cycle paths around Southampton, but trying to negotiate around the Totton/Marchwood bypass is becoming impossible with crossing like this, why didn't they just keep the traffic light pole to one side …........ crazy
> 
> View attachment 87505


Having owned a trike I now have infinite sympathy for the disabled. It should be obligatory for those that design our infra to spend a week in a wheelchair to experience the problems.


----------



## Scoosh (3 May 2015)

Recycle said:


> It should be obligatory for those that design our infra to spend a week in a wheelchair to experience the problems.


As, indeed, it should be for all road 'designers' to spend a week or two on a bike.

Let's not go there, though.  

I do wonder, though, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, whether it might be worth drawing your local council's attention to the issues you face as, effectively a disabled person on a trike and ask what they can do to help ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 May 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I do wonder, though, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, whether it might be worth drawing your local council's attention to the issues you face as, effectively a disabled person on a trike and ask what they can do to help ?


I have been considering it @Scoosh but what I need to do is to actually photograph the ones I can't get through and document them, rather than avoid them which I am currently doing! I also have to work out where exactly the East Cheshire & West Cheshire and Chester split is because I'm not 100% sure. I think most of where I am is the latter for roads (which reminds me there are some pot holes to report) and as such fall under the latter, but Northwich is odd because some of it falls under the former for some things...

I know that there is a local byway that I am avoiding which is always nice at this time of year, because I know I won't get the trike around the barrier. But I can't discuss the disabled and wheelchair side of life until I hear from the PIP people and my understanding is that it will take many more weeks yet! Until then I am simply a normal cyclist who has chosen to ride something unusual as yesterday's ride proved yet again (my OH got fed up of the cars that could not pass us (from in front) without stopping, as well as the ones that physically stopped in the road and stared outright!).


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2015)

The difficult to get through barriers were put there to stop kids (of all ages) riding motorcycles along the cyclepaths/tracks so I can't see the councils (or Sustrans) changing them. I get exactly the same problems on my Trike and that's just an uprong one (so it is a lot easier to push than a recumbent and the track is a little narrower) There are a fair few in Leicester that I cannot get through.


----------



## byegad (4 May 2015)

Sustrans tracks are so variable I've long ago given up on them. Even on a touring bike some gates are impossible to get through with ease. Add the odd bog across the route (There's one on NCN1 North of Beal in Northumberland!) locked gates and numpties with a dog on a rope and the road is almost always easier.
For recumbents, the gates make access next to impossible, and has been said, every one is a potential stopper. 
Additionally, while bikes are legal on a bridleway, trikes aren't. So depending on the status of your off road route you could be breaking the law.


----------



## Ganymede (4 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have been considering it @Scoosh but what I need to do is to actually photograph the ones I can't get through and document them, rather than avoid them which I am currently doing! I also have to work out where exactly the East Cheshire & West Cheshire and Chester split is because I'm not 100% sure. I think most of where I am is the latter for roads (which reminds me there are some pot holes to report) and as such fall under the latter, but Northwich is odd because some of it falls under the former for some things...
> 
> I know that there is a local byway that I am avoiding which is always nice at this time of year, because I know I won't get the trike around the barrier. But I can't discuss the disabled and wheelchair side of life until I hear from the PIP people and my understanding is that it will take many more weeks yet! Until then I am simply a normal cyclist who has chosen to ride something unusual as yesterday's ride proved yet again (my OH got fed up of the cars that could not pass us (from in front) without stopping, as well as the ones that physically stopped in the road and stared outright!).


Can't help thinking this would make a good article in the local press.... Not necessarily an antagonistic one - pix of you showing the gates to the council person might work just as well as screaming headlines.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 May 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Just a thought, if all these gates (may have to change a few to a gate) had a padlock why can't they give a key to a disabled person just like they do with the toilet RADAR key which you have to pay for if you are disabled.
> Look how much has been spent on making is more accessible for wheelchair users around towns ect.


I had forgotten I may qualify for one of those if I don't improve much more! could be handy that!


----------



## Encephrich (11 May 2015)

Bit late to this post *must attend more often*

Yes, my wife and I tour on Trikes.
We also come up against cycle path infrastructure that is best described as bicycle path infrastructure, and in some cases as a path.

one of the habits I am trying to get into is to log these abominations on the CTC infrastructure map, an ongoing project of good & bad examples to give fair warning when planning any routes. hopefully these will be tackled over time with the LA responsible.
http://www.ctc.org.uk/campaign/space-for-cycling/cycling-infrastructure

We have come across quite a few examples, but must admit I am usually so concerned with getting through I dont often think to log them.
As an example~ NCN 11 north of Cambridge we came across a bridge but could not see a reason for someone using the waterway, other than fen drainage. *Don't ask how I was so stupid to try that with my balance probs*
This was a complete offload, fold & porterage job.
Also Leaving Downham Market, cambs, to the south the 'cycle path' is in fact little more than a track overgrown with thorns barely suitable for walkers.

Anyway back to orig post: I think there are probably more Trikers than we perceive, but like the UK we just don't see them in a hurry, but here are two I follow. *set page to autotranslate, Mr sulu*
http://liegeradmann.de/
http://www.liegeradfrau.de/


----------



## Encephrich (11 May 2015)

OK, not sure photo came up then, try again...












#DisabledCycling



__ Encephrich
__ 11 May 2015



NCN 11, Cambridge - Wicken Fen


----------

